# Running a plow off the power steering box on a ford f150



## Rome75 (Feb 1, 2009)

My problem is figuring out if it is possible to run the plow off the 1985 ford f150 power steering box. If so, i was told to run a new line from the low pressure into the valve body , then out of the valve body which then would connect to the exsisting low pressure return line that was cut. Any ideas out there im probaly explaining wrong but someone might have heard something.. thanks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm sure you could do it but it sounds like alot of work. I'd think it would be slooowww. Why not just buy an electric pump? $400 and your up and running


----------



## Rome75 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 91 mustang engine in this truck it has a serpentine belt , the hydraulic pump pulley i have has a v belt . I need a 6 ridge serpentine pulley belt and my problem could be solved any thoughts where to get one. Thats why i considered running it off the power steering box , i was told the dodge snow commander use to come factory like that


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

this is just my opinion but i wouldn't run it off your power steering. we had the old belt driven fisher run off of ours on our 78 for a couple of years. it put a lot of added strain on the pump and made it harder to handle the truck. keep in mind i am not saying it can't be done but it's something i would only do if you can't afford to get a decent used electric setup. good luck =)


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*No,No,No*



Rome75;738579 said:


> My problem is figuring out if it is possible to run the plow off the 1985 ford f150 power steering box. If so, i was told to run a new line from the low pressure into the valve body , then out of the valve body which then would connect to the exsisting low pressure return line that was cut. Any ideas out there im probaly explaining wrong but someone might have heard something.. thanks


Ford Power Steering Pumps Have Enough Problems Running Just the system That they were Designed for.They All Groan as they get older then You Replace Them and the new Rebuilt Groans louder.They are Kind Enough To Put an Insert in the Box That tells You That this is Going To Happen..Sure I can Talk You Thru all The Plumbing That You May Need To Do It.Just Like The GM Hydro-Boost Brake System.But I won't Cause The Pain And Grief And $$$ That You Will have Doing So.All That :crying::realmad:I am saving You Is Worth All The Cuss Words that you are Thinking of Now!!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Pretty sure you would want to run off the high pressure side anyway... I think that's thew way Mile Marker PS winches run, since that is the priority system, but I wouldn't do it. Someone used to make pulley's with serp and V in one unit- search around for on board air resources or on board welder resources- that's where I found it years ago.


----------



## Rome75 (Feb 1, 2009)

finding a serp and v belt pulley in one unit would solve the problem. its an old pathfinder pump set up . i just cant seem to find that type of pulley Thanks for the info


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

The old Dodge Sno-Fiters and Sno-Commanders did not run off of the power steering, they ran off of a seperate pump that was actually a power steering pump with a seperate resevoir.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry I just was reading the first post. But Ford had bad Steering pumps to begin with why stress a system that can't handle it anyways.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

While it might be made to work, I don't think it's a good idea. The PS pump, and system is designed for the single purpose, and no more. I have replaced the stock pump with a larger pump, and added oil capacity, but that was for very limited use, <1% of the time. The stock pump is not going to have the pressure or flow needed, nor the longevity. If you are using a single action ram, it will suck all the oil that a stock pump has. If you need additional oil for the gearbox, then consider upgrading the pump. If not, I would consider adding a separate pump, along with the related equipment. The Surplus Center has pumps of varying capacities and sheaves. I would recommend one with the electric clutch so that it does not need to when not needed. That will reduce the hp drain, and wear and tear on the pump. Another choice would be to drive a pump off the front of the crank. An option on the Cummins is to use to use the aux drive, as in where air compressor goes.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't do it it is asking too much on those little overworked pumps. Put a seperate belt driven plow pump on it.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

deweze clutch pump. fast as can be.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's what you need. And just so happens this one if for sale. $300.00


----------



## pawsaremagic (Jan 11, 2015)

*Not hard to do*

Here is my 1994 F150 plow running off the power steering and in no means slow.
I removed the old wore out Meyer E47 and this was installed in 4 hours.
The complete unit was made by a good friend at his machine shop,he started off with a 6x8 block of aluminum drilled and tapped for valves installed valves set up lines, made the tank from scrap steel and even fitted it with a GM reservoir cap, from start to completed was 11 hours to make and install.
Total cost in materials and 5 solenoides was around $350
:waving:

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/my-1994-f150-with-the-snow-plow-running-off-power-steering-3031831


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hey, welcome to PS.

and i think he worked out his issues over the last 4 years.


and yes a power steering pump has enough omph to do the job as they are still used to run winches.


----------



## pawsaremagic (Jan 11, 2015)

*Thank you SnoFarmer*

Sorry have not been on many forums and saw the post date after i clicked submit, maybe i can blame it on these 53 year old bad eyes.
I'm in Indiana and it looks like we are getting ready to get hit again with frezing rain then snow :bluebounc


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pawsaremagic;1925413 said:


> Sorry have not been on many forums and saw the post date after i clicked submit, maybe i can blame it on these 53 year old bad eyes.
> I'm in Indiana and it looks like we are getting ready to get hit again with frezing rain then snow :bluebounc


lol it happens.

It's good to see everyone is getting to enjoy the cold.
We had more rain last month than snow.

It might get up to 20*f and snow the end of the week.
Up here.

You can keep the freezing rain


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, that is fast! I have a '97 F350 with a belt driven pump and no where near as fast as that. Good job on the fab!



pawsaremagic;1924953 said:


> Here is my 1994 F150 plow running off the power steering and in no means slow.
> I removed the old wore out Meyer E47 and this was installed in 4 hours.
> The complete unit was made by a good friend at his machine shop,he started off with a 6x8 block of aluminum drilled and tapped for valves installed valves set up lines, made the tank from scrap steel and even fitted it with a GM reservoir cap, from start to completed was 11 hours to make and install.
> Total cost in materials and 5 solenoides was around $350
> ...


----------



## pawsaremagic (Jan 11, 2015)

*Thank you dellwas*

I sometimes get made fun of for using a 1/2 ton by my friends that plow all commercial areas and i only do driveways but if you saw the video you can tell it has many upgrades plus ones you can not see like the 1 ton transfer case and the dana 50 in the front with a locker/posi it was a dana 44 and the F600 rear springs and the F350 SD TDI 2wd front springs, 1 ton drive shafts plus the complete plow and front bumper was built in a local shop same buy who designed the plow pump system.
Just the front bumper alone weighs 239 pounds.
Funny thing is when the temps drop to -30 windchill many plows work really slow that my friends have and they end up calling me to finish their lots.
if my engine starts my plow works and no reduction in speed even in the coldest temps.
Only 1 time last winter it failed to start because my starter froze from ice getting in it but fixed that in 20 minutes.
I am really happy with the speed of the plow too


----------

